
The new Jira begins now - porker
https://www.atlassian.com/blog/jira-software/the-new-jira-begins-now
======
beatgammit
My biggest question wasn't answered: is it faster?

Using JIRA is a pain, and I really hope they address it in the redesign.

~~~
hawski
In my mind it's clear, when I see those animations, that it will be slower.
Maybe it will even have a splash screen with a progress bar.

~~~
seanjregan
Give it a try.
[https://www.atlassian.com/software/jira/try](https://www.atlassian.com/software/jira/try)

Miss those robots on the spin up screen that you might remember from that
past?

It's getting a lot faster. We're going to keep going.

~~~
Nullabillity
Yeah, don't bother. We just started using it at work a few days ago. _Not a
single page_ loads in less than 7 seconds (with a primed cache, a completely
fresh load takes 30+). Every page also pulls in 50+ subrequests, many of which
have caching disabled. It's a new org, new project, and a single digit number
of issues, so this can't be a scale issue (though I dread to imagine how awful
_that_ would be).

That would be understandable (though hardly acceptable) for an SPA, but this
is Enterprise, where every navigation still requires a full reload, and the
page you're actually looking for (the issue page) is never less than 3 links
away from the useless dashboard that some designer put in because that's what
all the cool kids do.

How did this shit get past QA? Did the QA people give up on trying to file any
issues because the UI was so slow? Do all developers at Atlassian have a
Stockholm Syndrome that would put Microsoft to shame? That this actually made
it through development (nevermind that it somehow has _paying_ users) is
absolutely mind-boggling.

~~~
indemnity
At least they have a rule not to regress performance! Best to institute such a
rule when it’s already slow as molasses, like they did, that way you can hit
your KPIs while still shipping garbage.

------
sschueller
Are they going to abandon their on premise solution? For us a hosted version
is a no go and will force us to move to something else.

~~~
seanjregan
No intention to do anything of the sort. Rest easy.

------
andrewmcwatters
I hope the new Jira provides less flexibility, because too many people
straight up don't know how to use boards well. It's incredible. There's so
many ways in the old system to do shit and people readily abuse it at every
turn.

I've been enjoying the new Jira boards for their simplicity. Keep it up
Atlassian.

